# co2



## Hilary0618 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the site and new to aquariums in general. My boyfriend and I have had an aquarium with some live plants and fish for over a year now, but we have recently gotten a lot more plants and I want to see them grow nice and big.

I'm reading all the info on this site and I've come to realize how important co2 is. I'm kind of clueless right now about everything and I would appreciate as much advice as possible. Everyone on this site seems so much more educated about this, so I hope some of you can help me  I'm on a budget and I want to know where to find co2 that's reasonably priced. Is there anything else I can do until I get co2 to keep my plants from dying? 

I'm very anxious to learn and I'm very willing to invest my time and money in this. I know my boyfriend is ecstatic because I'm finally into this. He just bought a 110 gallon salt water tank and is trying to fix up our 55 gallon freshwater tank.

If you need to know more about my setup before giving me advice, please ask 

Thanks!
Hilary


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

How much light is over your tank? with a 55 gallon you will need a pressurized system. What kind of plants do you have/


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A good place to start getting an education is http://www.rexgrigg.com/. Some websites have out of date information, but Rex keeps his up to date.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For a 55 gallon tank that grows everything. I recommend getting

Pressurized CO2 system (JBJ, Azoo, or milwaukee regulators and a 10 pould cylinder locally)
Lights from AHsupply.com 2x55 watt kit will do on for 8-10 hours on a timer.
Fertilizers from gregwatson.com (see stickies in fertilization section for methods of dosing and what to purchase).

For a lower maintanence tank, same lights, same ferts, no pressurized CO2, lights on for shorter amount to time 7-8 hours.

Welcome to the Forum Hilary! New setups are always fun to play with. Feel free to ask more questions or run a search on some of the information that you've found helpful and need additional clarification. APC is a wealth of information.  

-John N.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to apc, Hilary! Here's a couple more references which you might find useful:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2062
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-to-aquarium-plants/14684-new-tank-set-up-parts-1-a.html


----------



## nightwing (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that once you start pricing out lighting and CO2 stuff, you'll be shocked at how expensive it all can get. Moral: plan carefully.

Whether you need CO2 or not mostly depends on what plants you want to grow. As a rule, high light plants also need CO2. Low light plants can do ok without. 

I have a 54 gallon corner with DIY pop-bottle CO2 and it does very well. In fact, I am more worried about putting too much CO2 into the tank than I am about putting too little...!


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

I know that this is not a sponsors site but this is a great deal. It has everything to get started except the CO2 bottle. You can get the tank at welding supply or beverage distributor. Basically it's an exchange system. You pay a deposit for the first tank then you return for an exchange when it's empty I have 2 tanks and use this set up on both with no problems.
It's an AZOO regulator . The other parts you can upgrade later if you feel it's necessary 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produc...&N=2004+113779


----------



## Hilary0618 (Jul 18, 2006)

I do thank everyone for the advice. I'm sorry it took long for my reply, my internet was down since the morning after i posted. 

rich311k - I have 260 watts of pc lighting over my tank. I'm not sure what kind of plants I have. Do you know where there's a site that I can compare pictures?

nightwing - How did you make your co2 system? That might be a good idea in the mean time while I save up for something. 

I have some pictures in my digital camera right now. I'll try to get them posted soon so maybe you guys can help me find out what kinds they are. I have to admit, I dont' know which of my plants like high or low lighting, or even which like the current or which don't.


----------



## Hilary0618 (Jul 18, 2006)

mazakman - The link doesn't work  Is this the product "CO2 Pressure Regulator w/Solenoid"?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to APC Hilary! APC has it's own PlantFinder, in the little orange bar in the far left near the top of the page, or click HERE. I find that the PlantGeek index is also helpful. I think that THIS is the CO2 system maza was talking about, I too have purchased the same one and was satisfied. Feel free to ask questions, members here at APC are friendly and full of knowledge.


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

Sorry Hilary0618 not sure what happened. Dewmazz has it right. His link is the correct one.


----------



## Hilary0618 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah I saw the link. Hopefully I'll be able to afford it soon. 

So far my plants are doing okay without it, but I know if I want them to look awesome I need it.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 18, 2006)

There are a billion different pages on the web about DIY (sugar+yeast) systems, from how to mix the sugar and yeast, to how to dissolve the CO2 in your water. Here's one that I trust (Karen Randall is pretty good, and well-known).

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/plants/Randall_carbon%20dioxide.html

I put the bubble output tube into the intake tube of my canister filter. Be careful, I've recently killed a blue ram by accidentally letting the CO2 level get way too high.

Good luck!


----------

